# cut out vs aftermarket exhaust



## LSFTW! (Oct 10, 2010)

very new to the site and doing some pricing on modifications and was wondering if anyone uses a cut out with stock exhaust instead of going aftermarket. apart of sound quality is this a good/inexpensive route to take performance wise? thanks ahead of time.


----------

